# Bicester meet...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment it's tentative... purely because we haven't actually moved yet 

BUT, the intention would be to setup a regular meet along the M40 corridor somewhere... preferably *not * at a service station 

Looking at the distribution of members, I would suggest somewhere around northern Oxfordshire, Warwickshire, etc would be a good place to start 

Dates tbc 

Jan? Weekday or Weekend?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd definitely be up for that. I was considering sorting something out along those lines myself but was waiting 'til I'm back in a TT (  ) Not started looking at venues but it shouldn't be too difficult around there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How about.... erm.... nr Beaconsfield?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> How about.... erm.... nr Beaconsfield?


Poss too far south :? I was looking to try and attract members from the top of the M40 and the bottom :? too far north and the southern M40 owners won't come and so on.

Bicester seems a good midway point... about 40 miles north of Beaconsfield and about 40 miles south of Warwick...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > How about.... erm.... nr Beaconsfield?
> ...


Ok, how about near Beaconsfield instead?

Don't forget those of us near the bottom of the M40 have the M25 to contend with as well...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:? :? :?



jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a "YES" for Beaconsfield then? Cool... there's a nice pub around there somewhere. Been to a TT meet there before


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

nutts said:


> At the moment it's tentative... purely because we haven't actually moved yet
> 
> BUT, the intention would be to setup a regular meet along the M40 corridor somewhere... preferably *not * at a service station
> 
> ...


Bicester....I like  I'm sure I can get another forum member to a meet based round these parts...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > :? :? :?
> ...


Don't let me stop you organising a Beaconsfield meet... 

I'm probably looking at close to Bicester for my "M40" meet  but the more meets there are... the merrier. I might even come down to your Beaconsfield meet :roll:


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Mark, why not call this thread......."meet in my garden" 

Oh hang on.....Beaconsfield - that suits nicely :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess that means you'll be going to Tim's Beaconsfield meet then 

PS we WILL be having a *beer festival *meet next year!! 8) 8)



thorney said:


> Mark, why not call this thread......."meet in my garden"
> 
> Oh hang on.....Beaconsfield - that suits nicely :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd be interested in either. Obviously Beaconsfield is fantastic for me, but then Bicester isn't too far away either.

All depends on when. Are we talking week night or weekends?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be up for the Beer festival, but can we have the rest of the meets at Beaconsfield? I'll have to find the name of that really old pub we went to (did it have "Cavalier" in the title?) but it was lovely, IIRC...

Thame would be more central too. Bicester is a real pig to get to. 80 miles from me, but horrendous traffic


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'll be up for the Beer festival, but can we have the rest of the meets at Beaconsfield? I'll have to find the name of that really old pub we went to (did it have "Cavalier" in the title?) but it was lovely, IIRC...
> 
> Thame would be more central too. Bicester is a real pig to get to. 80 miles from me, but horrendous traffic


I can't get to Kneesworth unless I do a 200 mile round trip, but I don't bitch about it :wink: I try and arrange a meet that is a 40 mile round trip for me 

If I arranged a regular Beaconsfield meet, it would mean a 120 mile round trip. I'm not saying I would never come down to a Beaconsfield meet, but a Bicester meet would be handy for me and other more northerly M40 corridor owners...


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Self self self some people 

If I look out of my window and strain my eyes a bit I can see the pub from my house 8)

Royal Standard of England is a good place (think we've done a TT meet there before) good car park, excellent food and does proper beer (if you're into that kind of thing). That'd be a good pick.

For Bicester we could try the pub thats next to Bicester Shopping village, its a pikey theme pub but has big car park and lots of seats.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

thorney said:


> Self self self some people
> 
> For Bicester we could try the pub thats next to Bicester Shopping village, its a pikey theme pub but has big car park and lots of seats.


Lets look for something less "pikey" then... something that may end up becoming a regular meeting place  Once we've done that we can sort out a date


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> thorney said:
> 
> 
> > Self self self some people
> ...


Have you considered Beaconsfield at all?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We could move it up and down the M40 - Bicester one month, place that begins with L off J7 which has a really nice pub (and quite a lot of TTs in the village) another month, Beaconsfield another ?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Isn't there a big tom cobleigh type of pub around jct 15/14?? might by a bit tacky though.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The pub we went to after AMD earlier this year - just the other side of the M40 form Bicester was nice, did good food and is easy to find... we sat with you NaughTTy - do you remember what is was called?

btw Beaconsfield nice but not sure about pikey residents :wink:

Lou


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> The pub we went to after AMD earlier this year - just the other side of the M40 form Bicester was nice, did good food and is easy to find... we sat with you NaughTTy - do you remember what is was called?
> 
> btw Beaconsfield nice but not sure about pikey residents :wink:
> 
> Lou


That'll be this one then 

The Chequers 
Northampton Road, 
Weston on the Green 
OX6 8QH 
01869 350319

Nice place, big enough car park, but would it be big enough inside (assuming this becomes a popular meet)?

I went to a fantastic place a few weeks back - The Crown in Granborough - Good sized pub and car park, great food but I think it would be a little too far to be classed as "Bicester", especially from the original pretext of an M40 meet. It's about 15 miles from Bicester itself.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ye Olde Leathern Bottel - Lewknor, about a mile off J7 of the M40 - nice old pub, good food and beer.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There are some great pubs near J9 and J10 of M40....not far from a place called Bicester.

There are also 5 airfields in the area, I could see if we can get some 'space' for a buzz around.

Happy to drive to these places and sought something. Don't worry about the mileage...live in Woodstock :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

id pop along when i could.

Im from Oxon.

I got a a few of the tyresmoke ones in windsor or MK monthly, but they can be a bit of a trek when ive been on early shift (5am)that day and the next :?

if you posted it on tyresmoke, im sure you'd get some other Audi owners popping along (if you wanted of course)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm happy to organize another Beaconsfield meet, or even a Gerrads Cross meet as both are close to Junction 2 of the M40

There are a few nice pubs that I know of in Gerrads Cross that have large car parks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> I'm happy to organize another Beaconsfield meet, or even a Gerrads Cross meet as both are close to Junction 2 of the M40
> 
> There are a few nice pubs that I know of in Gerrads Cross that have large car parks


Cheers Paul... I believe Tim started a Beaconsfield thread though :wink: 

So wrt the Bicester (or thereabouts) meet... does anyone have a weekday or weekend preference?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Weekday evenings best for me Mark - Preferably not Thursday (or Wednesday when there's a Kneesworth meet on :roll: Am I allowed to have split loyalties where meets are concerned? :wink: )


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Pub venue I can handle. I live in Woodstock and know all the local watering/feeding holes.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Excellent - looks like we might get a few of us there! We're off on hols next week but how about week of 24th or 31st Jan. Day/date preferences?

btw omen we live in Hooky so not v far from you... can we not try Jezza's local - he loves TT's :lol: and lives in Enstone doesnt he?

Lou


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Do you think it would be OK if I came in the Mini, and rue the day I had to sell the TT?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Do you think it would be OK if I came in the Mini, and rue the day I had to sell the TT?


LOL! It wouldnt be a pukka TT meet unless we had nearly as many Other Marques there! It would be good to see you (and the Mrs?) again Peter.

Lou


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'll quietly keep an eye on this thread, and ask Em (who is, in fact, soon to be "The Mrs", as we're getting married in August).


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Excellent - looks like we might get a few of us there! We're off on hols next week but how about week of 24th or 31st Jan. Day/date preferences?
> 
> btw omen we live in Hooky so not v far from you... can we not try Jezza's local - he loves TT's :lol: and lives in Enstone doesnt he?
> 
> Lou


Lou were practically neighbours. :lol:

JC lives in Chippy, where i do.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent - looks like we might get a few of us there! We're off on hols next week but how about week of 24th or 31st Jan. Day/date preferences?
> ...


He does indeed... and guess where they are moving TopGear to? :roll:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

trying for Enstone airfield. 5 miles up the road.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> trying for Enstone airfield. 5 miles up the road.


Aye


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

local too then mate?

i cant say for sure if we've ever met, probably have and not realised it, ive been to most, if not all of the TT RR days.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I was at Beaulieu 2002, Burghley 2003 & Brooklands 2004  oh and a couple of RR at AmD 

:roll: And as for local... Hooky, same as T7 (Lou) :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> :roll: And as for local... Hooky, same as T7 (Lou) :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

ill have to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Any progress on venue and schedule?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Due to fly out to Goa... last couple of posts 

Back on-line w/c 24th Jan... will take a good look at dates and venue and see if we can get it moving!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks

Have a good trip :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Paul-S3 said:


> local too then mate?
> 
> i cant say for sure if we've ever met, probably have and not realised it, ive been to most, if not all of the TT RR days.


You probably have  I was at one of the TT RR's at AmD when you and Mark attended. I'd be up for a meet being a local.

I maybe working regularly in Enstone in a couple of months time (Heythrop Park)...it'll soon get crowded with TT's in that neck of the woods 

Nutts/Paul-S3/Lou try the pub outside(ish) of the Heythrop Park entrance. I think it's called The Crown although not 101% sure, but if you were leaving Heythrop Park, you'd turn left and then the first left again (its sign posted I think), fantastic food served in a lovely looking building (and not your normal pub grub).


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Slightly off-topic, but still relating to meeting up.

Any of you Enstone/Chippy types going to CC on the 19th Feb? I'll be there cra*ping myself as a trackday virgin


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but still relating to meeting up.
> 
> Any of you Enstone/Chippy types going to CC on the 19th Feb? I'll be there cra*ping myself as a trackday virgin


I am sure we will all break you in gently!!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but still relating to meeting up.
> 
> Any of you Enstone/Chippy types going to CC on the 19th Feb? I'll be there cra*ping myself as a trackday virgin


im aiming to go along and spectate hopefully


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good stuff, looking forward to meeting you 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Paul-S3 said:
> 
> 
> > local too then mate?
> ...


Checked it out at the weekend, great pub but feck all parking. Would it be a bit far from M40 for the 'Berkshire Boys'?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

What about the Oxford Arms in Kirtlington? Good food, medium sized car park


----------

